# **Bowhunter's Superstore (Former Bowhunter's Warehouse) To reopen!**



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/index.html

I know many of us relied on "Bowhunter's Warehouse" for supplies and it appears that the store will live on, back in the hands of the original family.

I have already met with the general manager of the new "Bowhunter's Superstore" and he's a good guy and they seem to be dedicated to rebuilding the "Warehouse" to it's former status within the industry.

Just a heads up for everyone.(Especially you PA guys.:wink: )


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

I got my first compound from them when I was 12 years old . That regular paper catalog was like the worlds greatest novel to a kid! I was sad that I never got to visit it in person. Looks like I'll get my wish one day.

From one Hughes family to another I wish them great success.

Phil Hughes


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

I ordered quite a few items back when a shop was few and far between. Bought a few Martin Cougars/Cougar Magnums along with a PSE Citation many years ago...............brings back fond memories. Thanks for the info Matt.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Good News*

They were some my first Tinks Customers


Welcome back


Tink


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Is this the place that was close to Harrisburg? If so (was it Zeiglersville or something like that?), that's where I bought my first treestand and got a great deal, too. 

Hope business is good.


----------



## c2k723 (Apr 3, 2003)

actually it's located in Wellsville...have a friend who lives just down the road from them...guess I'll be visiting more often:shade:


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

Good to hear about the re-opening.....bought many many arrows from them.
Looked forward to getting the catalouge in the mail.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Matt, thats good to hear. I drove to their place a couple times years ago for their bow festival. Had a great time.If they would do the festival thing again I would make the trip.


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance but is this the bowhunters discount warehouse people?

I used like there prices until Cabalas brought them out (Now where near as good prices or service) IMO.


----------

